# IUD x2



## dan528i (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello everyone,

my physician was inserting IUD (J7300) and something didnt go as planed during the insertion. IUD did not hold. So she took ANOTHER device (IUD#2) and tried to insert it. Everything went ok. IUD in place, confirmed by sono. All of this was done on the same day. We usually bill 58300/j7300/76830.
NOW the Q:
How do i bill IUD x2.
Should I bill J7300 and 58300 twice w/ some modifier???


Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## amjordan (Jan 18, 2010)

We have had the same situation occur and we normally will go ahead and bill the IUD x 2.  It has been our experience that if we have a failure of a device, the manufacturer will replace it if the insurance doesn't cover it.  So, we then take the denial for proof of non-payment and the manufacturer sends us a replacement.  

You would only bill the 58300 once.


----------



## dan528i (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks


----------

